# The "I'm way too prepared" Show List - Add to it!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

- extra braiding bands
- bring some horse-friendly gel to smooth down rogue hairs 
- cloth & saddle soap (last-minute wipe-down of your tack and boots)
- your tack! (saddle, bridle, saddle pad, any boots you need)
- your show clothes, and make sure you wear non-show clothes to groom and put on in-between classes; I always wore track pants (rip-off/buttoned) and a light sweater
- if you don't want to use show string/pins, bring your own 
- Vaseline is good for highlighting nose and eyes
- having a damp cloth to run over your horse's coat picks up any dust and makes the coat shinier
- clean all tack before your show
- press and clean all your show apparel the night before

and remember... breathe and have FUN!


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the additions, JDI! I have my tack and apparel in a completely different list...I'm just worried about all the little misc stuff that I might end up needing...like Extra Hair Gel...THANKS!

I figure if I'm way overly prepared and get all these jitters out of me right now, then I'll be relaxed and ready come show day. :wink:


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

DON'T FORGET YOUR COGGINS! (or is that what you mean by registration papers?)

-water bucket
-chain or something to hang your bucket
-you may need a hose for your water
-general first aid type stuff for your horse (well I guess it would hurt to have some human stuff in there too...)
-boot polish
-folding chairs (oh so conveniant) 


haha, glad you remembered your checkbook! yeah, you'll need that..... :wink:


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

upnover said:


> DON'T FORGET YOUR COGGINS! (or is that what you mean by registration papers?)


Eeek! Do you mean proof of a negative coggins test? I don't believe my horse has ever been tested! He has never left our state, and my BO told me it wasn't necessary (for moving him) to have a coggins test. Would it be mandatory for a show (in the same state)? It didn't say anything about it in the show information. It just said you need APHA/AQHA papers to show in APHA/AQHA classes.

My vet is coming out Thursday for teeth floating...do I need a coggins test too?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

- Hoof shine!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

it might depend on where you are! for all of the shows I've gone to (even schooling ones) they're mandatory! although the h/j schooling shows they've never asked for them. But the schooling dressage shows actually ask for a copy with your entry form. And the rated shows you actually have to show it to them to sign in. it might depend on your state. but i'd ask the show!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

the test is pretty cheap though. like $25 or something? and takes a few days to get the results back.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

baby oil for the tail ( if its legal for your classes)
powder for white socks
clippers to touch up, scissors
twine!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh gooness, ready thru this makes me glad that I'm not showing!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

^LOL FGR! :lol:
This is really informative, very good list!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

BLACK ELECTRICAL TAPE!!!

If it's just a one-day show, you probably won't need the following, but if it's a multi-day show it wouldn't hurt: 

bute
ace and/or banamine
(just in case)

*For the Trailer/ Tack Stall*
buckets
hose
fly masks (to protect their eyes from debris while trailering)
hay
muck fork
broom
water container with water from home in it (you can mix it with the show water, and they'll drink it - - also, you can add peppermints to their water at home and add them at the show )
shipping boots 
extra lead lines
bailing twine (to hang buckets)
bleach (if it's a dirty stall - just scrub it down!)
extension cords
sweat scraper

*For the Rider:*
clothes
make up
mirror (!)
brushes for your hair
safety pins!
gloves
hat
whip/ spurs (if you use them)
shoe polish
bobby pins
hairspray that holds like glue
umbrella/poncho

*For the horse: *
Coggins - a definite around here!
cooler/ sheet
treats  
hoof black/ hoof white (we show saddlebreds - - white foot = white shoe polish (then let dry) and paint over with clear)
show sheen/ baby oil
vaseline for the face and ears
lots of extra rags
tack - always bring 2 saddlepads in case one gets dirty (if it's white)
general first aid ointment
fly spray
brushes


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Powder for white socks? Oh no no! spray paint for sure, for black socks and white socks, and pepe for shine! Oh and don't forget the BBQ grill! (we always bring a charcoal grill - yum yum!)


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

I know in oregon that you don't have to have the test uless you are leaving the state


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

In florida I believe you must have coggins anytime you trailer a horse


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

What are Coggins? We dont need any papers to trailer our horses here,


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

umm dont forget bobby pins.
safety pins
extra pony tails,
water for you.
maybe something to listen to, to keep your mind off things.


----------

